# Seitz Midi Heki rooflight issue.



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi,

The cord on the darkening screen of my Seitz Midi Heki rooflight has 'snapped'.

I have removed the four screws under the ventilation grille on the inner frame so I can remove it.It doesn't want to come away from the outer frame.

Is there something else I have missed that I need to carry out to help remove the inner frame?

Any ideas?

Kind regards,
Lonewolf.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Lonewolf,

Hopefully the following document will assist http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/repair_midi-heki.pdf

Regards,
Chris


----------

